# Window Tinting



## bfmarini (Apr 28, 2003)

Does anyone have any pictures of completed window tinting jobs? I want to get my windows tinted, but not sure how much.....hopefully by seeing pics i will be able to get a better idea. If you post pics, coudl you please let me know what percentage you had the windows tinted?

thanks


----------



## jpgurl (Dec 20, 2001)

no pics to show from me... but i've been researching it lately too. try entering "window tint" in the search field and it will pull up many threads.


----------



## GimpyMcFarlan (Aug 13, 2002)

See below...


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

My site is down at the present and I will likely not be restoring any of the previous links, so all my old posts are in Red X territory.

Now that my disclaimer is out of the way...you're not likely to see many tinted at 50% (35% on the rear window), so here's mine:


----------



## ayn (Dec 19, 2001)

Check my album, my car is tinted 20 on the sides, and 30 in the back... looks awesome, imo...


----------



## jasonwachtl (Mar 7, 2003)

check out my site- it has 3-4 good pics of my Llumnar 35% platinum plus tint.

http://home.attbi.com/~jwachtl/index.html


----------



## karrickk (May 5, 2003)

nice tint jasonwachtl. How much did that work cost you? does anyone know of a good place in the SF bay area that can apply this Llumnar Platinum Plus tint?


----------



## GGRRRRRR (Apr 29, 2003)

Is it common to tint the back windows darker? What is a good % to be dark enough during the day yet offer good visibility at night?


----------



## jasonwachtl (Mar 7, 2003)

karrickk, The tint was expensive compared to what you will be able to get in your area(there aren't many tint shops up here in Minnesota compared to down south) so they will "compete" a bit more for your business. With that said, I paid $270 including tax. A decent price for Llumnar Platinum plus is around $200 for the whole car. All of the shops in your area should carry this tint. Just make sure to find a good one especially with the rear window, not everyone knows how to handle the dot matrix thing correctly.

Ggrrrrr...although it is common to tint the back windows darker on some cars, I wouldn't do it on a bmw. You'd get too much of the SUV chevy suburban look out of having darker rears...just stick with the same percentage all around, it'll look better. I wouldn't put anything below 20% on your rear, I find 35% is just fine for night driving(you can see almost as well with 35% or 50% as without tint). But then again, check the laws in your state as they have maximum percentages listed for each window--but no one goes by the law anyway with tinting. My state lists 50% as the highest percentage, but I have 35%. Oh well...


----------



## AlpWhite04 (Mar 12, 2003)

Llumar Solar Genics - 28 sides/18 rear


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

2004 330 Cic


----------



## beware_phog (Mar 7, 2003)

> wouldn't put anything below 20% on your rear, I find 35% is just fine for night driving(you can see almost as well with 35% or 50% as without tint). But then again, check the laws in your state as they have maximum percentages listed for each window--but no one goes by the law anyway with tinting. My state lists 50% as the highest percentage, but I have 35%. Oh well...


Don't go darker than the law even though tinters will do it for you. If you get in an accident, it could void insurance, etc. Not something I'd suggest wanting to void.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

beware_phog said:


> *Don't go darker than the law even though tinters will do it for you. If you get in an accident, it could void insurance, etc. Not something I'd suggest wanting to void. *


That's problematic in California as the law doesn't allow *any* tint on the front side windows or the windshield (although you can legally paint the remaining windows black as long as you have mirrors on both sides of the car). That's one reason why I went for as light a tint as I did (the other being that I think the two-tone tint look on the side windows is fugly and I would rather forgo tint than do that).

To the original poster, where in the Bay Area? I'm over in the Tri-Valley near Pleasanton and I had mine done by Rocky Mountain Windowtint in Livermore, whose work I had seen previously and who came with additional recommendations. He is a Llumar and Formula One dealer. If Livermore is too far away for you, he might be worth calling for referrals to shops local to you.


----------



## RChoudry (Jan 13, 2002)

damn Cliff.

your car looks fantastic. it really is in super condition.


----------



## Cliff (Apr 19, 2002)

RChoudry said:


> *damn Cliff.
> 
> your car looks fantastic. it really is in super condition. *


Thanks, but that's largely a Zaino-enhanced photographic illusion. There are plenty of little stone chips on the hood and front bumper. Of course, a 330 is meant to be a daily driver and not a garage queen.


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

beware_phog said:


> * If you get in an accident, it could void insurance, etc. Not something I'd suggest wanting to void. *


Where did you hear this from ? I've been in the Insurance business for 14 years and never saw a claim denied for this reason . . .


----------



## AF (Dec 21, 2001)

Here is my current 330i . .. 
Front side window 35%, rear side window & back window 20%










My old 330Ci

all windows 20% (sorry not a great pic)


----------



## karrickk (May 5, 2003)

*coupe tint*

Can someone post a picture of a coupe with the reflective type tint? I like how it looks on the 4-door, but I'm worried, it'd look bad on the coupe because of the black borders on the rear side windows.

Thanks.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

35% on the 4 doors. 5% on the rear glass. Also had them do the moonroof at 5% :thumbup: If you are looking from the front of the car towards the back as in the first pic, it really looks dark, especially because I have black leather also.


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

more pics


----------

